# FA Cup: Spurs v Charlton



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi. The FA cup games are being shown on JSC+ channels - however it doesn't look as if Spurs v Charlton is being shown tomorrow. 

Does anybody know if it is being shown and, if so, on what channel?

Cheers


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

spam said:


> Hi. The FA cup games are being shown on JSC+ channels - however it doesn't look as if Spurs v Charlton is being shown tomorrow.
> 
> Does anybody know if it is being shown and, if so, on what channel?
> 
> Cheers


I am looking for a streaming channel as it is not on TV. Suggest you do the same.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Quite annoying if Al Jazeera don't show it, what's the point of having 15 channels and only showing 1 FA Cup match at that time?

TV Schedule in English for Aljazeera Sports Channels

I'm keeping an eye on this for tomorrow:

Live Sports Schedules


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

The FA Cup is not a big money spinner anymore, so the TV companies are not prepared to pay huge sums to show the games.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yet they are showing Berwick Rangers vs Celtic.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Probably didn't cost that much!


----------

